

Scientists Create First Memory Expansion for Brain - rbanffy
http://gizmodo.com/5813821/scientists-create-first-memory-expansion-for-brain

======
ColinWright
Also reported yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2677903>

